
Introducing Chronos: A Replacement for Cron - joeyespo
http://nerds.airbnb.com/introducing-chronos/
======
joshbaptiste
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5382339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5382339)

